# Square foot pricing



## Racer28s (Jul 28, 2008)

Is there any way to bid propertys by square foot for both plowing and salting, it would make it much easier for bidding purposes


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

i would think you could bid them just about anyway you want?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

In my opinion - Not really, there are just too many variables. Two lots of the same square footage could be so different that one could be worth 2-3 times the other. But, hey, if that's what you want to do, try something like this - An average operator using a 3/4 ton pickup and 8' plow will plow an acre per hour. I've seen the average of $125/hr for using an 8' straight blade. If I remember right, there's 43,560 sq ft per acre, so:

$125 / 43560 = 0.002867 sq ft

Now that means that my 500' x 8' driveway would be $11.47 which is ridiculous. Even if it didn't have a hill, it'd be at least $40 - $50.

This isn't even considering equipment like pushers and skid steers.

As far as salt, how would you use the sq ft method to account for different requirements for sunny, shaded or north vs south facing areas?


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I can't really see it for plowing too many variables, but for salt a good guideline is .5 tons per acre, and I say guideline because of the things Mick mentioned......


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't think that is a good way to do it. When I bid on plowing or mowing, I measure out the area so I have an "idea" of what the size is. I also look at how long it should take to do the job. That is how I figure my price.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I use my thumb it hasn't lied yet to me.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

grandview;1059341 said:


> I use my thumb it hasn't lied yet to me.


I use this Thumb for Bigger Lots.....:waving:


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Start with smaller lots in your area for bidding. Stay with stuff that you think will take less than one hour so you can have a few different places to plow, and if you under bid one you can make it up on a different one.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mick;1059141 said:


> In my opinion - Not really, there are just too many variables. Two lots of the same square footage could be so different that one could be worth 2-3 times the other. But, hey, if that's what you want to do, try something like this - An average operator using a 3/4 ton pickup and 8' plow will plow an acre per hour. I've seen the average of $125/hr for using an 8' straight blade. If I remember right, there's 43,560 sq ft per acre, so:
> 
> $125 / 43560 = 0.002867 sq ft
> 
> ...


and better yet, SF pricing doesn't include parking lot obsticles, like light poles, handicap parking areas, islands, etc. all which take up time and can make the difference between a 2 hour job or a 3 hour job.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I bid every lot based on square footage, and then take into account estimated efficiency of plowing based on size/obstructions/etc. how else do you do it? "ahhh shoot this'll take turdy minutes?"


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Longae29;1060517 said:


> I bid every lot based on square footage, and then take into account estimated efficiency of plowing based on size/obstructions/etc. how else do you do it? "ahhh shoot this'll take turdy minutes?"


i use square footage to grasp the size, because not every parking is the same shape, and some are deceiving, but I don't advertise or bid that I plow $.25 per SF or anything like that.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

.25per SF would be heaven


----------



## nhmower (Aug 23, 2010)

At $.25 a sq. ft it would be almost $11,000.00 for an acre lot, hell at that rate I could probably retire after one season.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

guys...lets grasp that that was an arbitrary number. i do not get .25 per SF, wish i could, but i don't think there is a single market that would accomodate figures like that.


----------

